# Yet another Hygetropin real/fake picture check please!!!!



## Garbs (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok, I've bought some Hygetropin from my source who I've bought off a number of times before.

They've arrived and I've decided to check their authenticity [sp?] despite me 'trusting' him.

From reading a number of posts on this site.....I'm confused!!

The box doesnt have a website written on it, and the batch number/mfg date/expiry date all seem printed opposed to 'stamped'.

The vials have the Hygene pinwheel stamped on them, I havent taken a pic of those.

What are your thoughts....?

This whole fake/real thing ****es me off and confuses me!

Ta.

View attachment 32974


----------



## Garbs (Jan 23, 2006)

And the second pic....


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

Garbs said:


> Ok, I've bought some Hygetropin from my source who I've bought off a number of times before.
> 
> They've arrived and I've decided to check their authenticity [sp?] despite me 'trusting' him.
> 
> ...


the whole topic of which ones are genuine and which ones are Dr Lin's replicas just does not get solved.

But those Hyges in the pic, no counterfeit sticker, Hygene printed, pinwheel cap are the ones I am using and they work. Initially people on here were saying that these are the genuine Hyges but at Professionalmuscle there's a group saying the other ones are the genuine ones, but fact is they both contain GH and work.


----------



## Garbs (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks mate.

I suppose as long as they contain hgh I'm fairly happy.


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

Garbs said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I suppose as long as they contain hgh I'm fairly happy.


it's not a foolproof test, but when you mix BAC water into the vial, if it's real HGH the protein should cause the liquid to slightly bubble. A light ring of foam should be seen round the surface of the liquid.

Of course if it's simply a protein other to GH it will also foam. But if it doesn foam it probably is fake.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

you have the legit genuine hyges, they dont carry counterfeit sticker only the other brand that the good doctor set up

there G2G


----------

